# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  He3D K200 Delta Construction Help

## PowerHobo

Total noob; apologies in advance. *EDIT:* Thread title is now misleading, but help still needed with connecting to PC and calibrating.

*TL;DR:* 
My first printer came with no instructions, and I'm hoping someone can assist me with calibrating/getting started, or better yet, some good places to learn that don't expect you to already have a background in engineering. Currently using Repetier (recommended by manufacturer); open to suggestions.

*Expanded:*
I found this printer on a couple different "great for beginners" lists, and went ahead and purchased after seeing it listed in a couple store sites with 4/5 stars, and immediately discover that there is no packing list or assembly instructions (so much for "great for beginners"); I've emailed the seller (reprap.cn) and they linked me to an assembly video that randomly skips portions of construction, but was easy enough to figure out (despite missing hardware that was easy enough to find locally) until it got to the section on making connections at the mobo; this guy's hands are usually in the way of the camera, and they never bother to follow up on what/where things are plugging in.

Regardless, I managed to get help from a local I've worked with before on 3DHubs, and the printer is now complete, and I've verified that it travels and heats properly at least as far as I can tell with my limited knowledge and experience.

Now I'm at the point of needing to learn how to calibrate it and actually use it. The videos I found from the manufacturer show them using Repetier (which my anti-virus hates), but it's set to Chinese and at low resolution, so being unfamiliar with the software it's very difficult to tell what they're doing. More importantly, without any kind of software CD from the factory, I have no drivers for this, so Windows 7 can't recognize it when connected via USB. It shows that it's using the Repetier 0.92.9 FW, but I don't know if that has really anything to do with drivers (nor could I find any drivers when searching that FW info on Google). *Do 3D printers typically use a common set of drivers based on mobo?* Are the gcode commands to perform tasks like calibration semi-standardized? Is there a good place to learn from the ground up? I've found a few places but they all seem to assume some prior working knowledge of the topics.

*Reference Pics:*
Mobo. Googling any grouping/configuration of "BT7200 V1.7.30" or even "Ramps Plus2" was less than fruitful.




I know noobs are annoying, and I greatly appreciate any assistance in advance.

----------


## PowerHobo

Found a driver download link on the manufacturer's website that I would swear wasn't there before that leads me to FTDI VCP drivers, but can't seem to get them to work either. Tried downloading their installer executable but no luck, and tried downloading the files themselves and manually pointing Windows to the unzipped folder, and Windows says it can't find any drivers. At a total loss.

Sorry for not editing original post. Every time I clicked link to edit the page was just hanging eternally and not loading. Not even sure if this post will work.

----------


## Opt3k

I have a slightly newer version of this board but the driver may work i know it is 2 months after your post but i just join this forum if you still need these drivers contact me on skype

----------


## curious aardvark

Interesting. I've just built one of these, plugged it into the house computer - which is still running xp. Installed with no problems, and came up on com port 10. 

As for calibrating - I'm hoping I can do all that kind of thing through simplify3d. 
We'll see. Be interesting to see what happens when it's eventually plugged into the wndows 7 workshop computer.

----------


## LuckyImperial

It's quite a few pages, but I walked another user through his Repetier firmware delta calibration here:

http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...e-serious-help

----------

